
E. L. Doctorow, the Art of Fiction No. 94 (1986) - benbreen
http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/2718/the-art-of-fiction-no-94-e-l-doctorow
======
firebones
I have little to say about his passing, other than loving the bits of E. L.
Doctorow's writing I've read in the past and missing his work going forward.

But I will say that the Paris Review Interviews are a treasure trove of
insight into some of the most creative cultural minds we've had. To tie this
back to tech, Susan Lammers' "Programmers at Work" interviews from the
mid-1980s (consistently), and Jessica Livingston's "Founders at Work" (at its
best) both bring this same kind of openness and honesty. I found Lammers' book
to hold up better, perhaps because the interviewees were seminal names in the
personal computing era and by and large not self-aware of image at the time,
while only a handful of Livingston's subjects hit that sweet spot.) Both books
deserve a place on your shelf.

I have a browser chock full o' tabs of Paris Review interviews to wade through
now...

------
dang
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9927277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9927277).

~~~
qnaal
where does he get these sevens?

